
Show HN: SalesPendingCRM.com BETA - Lead and sales tracking for SMEs - mortond
http://www.salespendingcrm.com/
======
mortond
Quick overview:

URL: [http://salespendingcrm.com](http://salespendingcrm.com)

Purpose of Startup:

We believe in keeping things simple in life and business. Our products are
easy to use, accessible, and to the point.

SalesPendingCRM.com (BETA) is a tool for SME office administrators primarily
in the property market to make lead and sale monitoring easier. Teams can
collaborate under a single organisation to create, update, and finalise sales
in realtime.

Technologies Used:

NodeJS, Express, ReactJS, Firebase, Stripe, Coinbase, CrispChat.

Feedback or Support Requested:

General feedback and testing would be greatly appreciated, thank you.

Comments:

\- 14-day free trial available.

\- Pay for your subscription in cryptocurrency!.

\- Live chat support from me if you need help or have any questions.

